# Eager Beavers



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There's no alleged video of them smoking crack cocaine, but killer beavers are no joke

Belarus Fatal Beaver Attack

Improvised tourniquets can save lives. Learn your First Aid, or leave it to beavers alone!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like a candidate for a Darwin Award, but he's old enough that he may have already reproduced.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

They are meaner than they look. Any animal that can bite a tree in half can bite the hell out of your leg.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Geez...


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Earlier this week, it was aggressive *cougars* in Banff.
Now I have to be worried about uncovering deadly *beavers* in Belarus.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't forget about the coyotes that killed that young musician a few years back in NS.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Are aggressive cougars bad?

Oh, sorry, a serious topic. I was thinking about something else.. My bad


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The guy got out of his car when he saw the beaver, approached it, and _tried to pick it up_. Who can blame the beaver?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> I was thinking about something else.. My bad


_Disclaimer: Any perceived double-entendres are purely unintentional... or not_


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Spudd said:


> The guy got out of his car when he saw the beaver, approached it, and _tried to pick it up_. Who can blame the beaver?


Hence my suggestion of the Darwin Award. If you want to pick up a wild animal, I'd suggest killing it first.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't there enough killing of wildlife, to the point of putting them to extinction? They're wild for a reason ... btw, a Darwinian Award prize should be handed to the Ikea monkey ex-owner also.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's been a few years since i read some wise journo writing up about the noticeably increased number of animal attacks on humans in countries all over the planet, during past decade.

oh oh a juicy one for our conspiracy theorists ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Beavers are thriving.

And Darwin Awards are for people who remove their genes from the gene pool (death or sterilization) through acts of stupidity.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> it's been a few years since i read some wise journo writing up about the noticeably increased number of animal attacks on humans in countries all over the planet, during past decade.
> 
> oh oh a juicy one for our conspiracy theorists ...


I've noticed a large increase in the number of birds and small animals over the last 20 years or so. Possibly due to the disappearance of boys with .22s and pellet guns. Or maybe DDT really was bad for them.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Isn't there enough killing of wildlife, to the point of putting them to extinction? They're wild for a reason ... btw, a Darwinian Award prize should be handed to the Ikea monkey ex-owner also.


European beavers were close to extinction. They imported some from North America to build up the population and now they have more than they know what to do with. The killer beaver may be a cross between the native Belarus beaver and a Canadian beaver.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I've noticed a large increase in the number of birds and small animals over the last 20 years or so. Possibly due to the disappearance of boys with .22s and pellet guns. Or maybe DDT really was bad for them.


Bees are in rapid decline now allegedly due to GMO's. They would be missed a lot more than the Dodo's. You could say the Dodo's extinction was natural, as they evolved mostly isolated from predators. Maybe the disappearance of bees is the natural way to reset or rebalance the whole system.


----------



## LifeInsuranceCanada.com (Aug 20, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> European beavers were close to extinction. They imported some from North America to build up the population and now they have more than they know what to do with. The killer beaver may be a cross between the native Belarus beaver and a Canadian beaver.


Turkeys in Ontario too. They were extinct here, but were reintroduced in the mid 80's. Now they're in my neighbour's backyard . 

And they re-introduced elk around the Bancroft Ontario area a few years ago and I've read reports of farmers complaining. The elk roam in large herds and they're way bigger than deer so they're apparently pretty destructive to crops. 

Conversely I read that some of the Ontario moose population is declining. Lots of speculation as to why that is. Claims of natives shooting too many/offseason. Claims of overhunting by others. Claims of lowered hunting limits on wolfs and bears leading to increased population of those species, and those species eating more moose. Right now it seems to be like the Ford controversy - nobody knows, it just depends on what you want to believe.

A few years ago I saw a beaver on land, within about 20 yards. It was way bigger than I would have thought - noway would I have approached it. I picture them the size of a raccoon, but size of a small dog would seem more accurate.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw a taxidermy beaver once. I know that they are quite large. I've only ever seen them in water, which hides their size. I think many people equate them with muskrats which are more common in southern Ontario and much smaller.


----------

